# 87 gti abf



## vwjunkie747 (May 22, 2013)

I am in process of gathering parts for my ABF build and I had a few questions. The plan is to run wossner 83mm ABF pistons which yield 12.4:1 compression, ported head, valve springs, ect. I was planning on running 276/268 cams from techtonics but Im worried that it might not work well with the cis-e that I'm running. I was also thinking about running cis basic with cis-e ignition, since I can get the basic setup for free and ive heard it provides better fueling. 
Or should I just go to EFI?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

EFI is much better than CIS in most every way. Whoever told you that CIS has better fueling does not know anything about EFI. 

CIS is difficult because rarely the person working on it does not want to research how it works or wants to buy the tools needed for a proper diagnosis. Good parts are difficult to find and with CIS-e, there is little if any electrical tuning you can do.


----------



## vwjunkie747 (May 22, 2013)

I will be planning on going efi eventually. But for now I will stick with the cis.


----------



## dogzila22 (Apr 1, 2008)

You should do enrichment module on cis-e or wur mod with cis basic for enough fueling.


----------

